# Ridgid T1300 Planer Blade Replacements



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting this and please let us know how they hold up.

I still have my "disposable" Ridgid blades sharpened and am very pleased with the results.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey John… I have the same planer and I appreciate the review. Do you happen to have a link to the blades handy?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

The pic shows a 2 blade set. My model uses 3 blades so I need my model # to figure out which set to order?


----------



## OakHill (Jun 27, 2013)

Chris

I used a search engine and typed in "Ridgid T1300 replacement blades", or you can go directly to Amazon.com and do the same. I am not up to speed on how to add a link yet.

I could not find a direct link to the Powertec Company.


----------



## OakHill (Jun 27, 2013)

gfadvm

I will try to keep track of the number of board feet planed (and wood species) before they are changed to the second side. I will post it on this review and will also post it to your page when that happens.

As to your three blade question, assuming it is a Ridgid then I suspect that your model is the newer R4341.
Those should still be available where you bought the machine. However, if you are looking for an alternative source, then see my reply to Chris and just substitute your model number.

Thanks for asking


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Oakhill, thanks for the post. I don't use my Rigid T1300 much anymore, but I also sharpened my blades, a lot! It's nice to know there is still a good source for replacements out there.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply John. Mine is a newer 3 blade model.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

I also have the Rigid 13" planer and it's time to turn over the blades for the first time. No matter what I do, I can not release the screws holding in the blades. I am afraid I will either break the screw head off or strip it out. Have any of you owners had this problem and what did you do to correct it?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Use the CORRECT sized metric driver in a battery powered impact to break them loose. Or insert that driver and give it a smack with a hammer (Ridgid tech showed me that tip) to loosen them.

That factory tool will strip them out as it isn't a perfect fit.

Check yours but I'm pretty sure a 4mm driver is what I use.


----------



## OakHill (Jun 27, 2013)

Hawaiilad

I remember the first time I went to change over the blade it seemed awkward as to which direction to turn the wrench.

If you have the Ridgid Model T1300, it should have a tool compartment on the left hand side, as you are facing
the infeed side of the machine. There should be an open end wrench hanging in there.

The wrench fits very good on the square head screws holding in the blade, on my planer. To loosen them I turn the wrench from left to right.

I hope this is of some help.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

I will have to check tomorrow to see which model I do have. I know it uses 3 blades. I have heard about taping on the screw head before…I will try that. Thanks for the answers guys


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info : )


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey guy's I have one more question for you Ridgid owners…. well, actually two:

1) do you know if I can purchase replacement blade retaining screws/nuts?

2) Have you ever had feed issues where the rollers are slipping constantly? this just started on me this morning. and yes, I have cleaned the rollers.


----------



## OakHill (Jun 27, 2013)

Chris
I found two sources for Ridgid spare parts:
Toolpartsdirect.com & ereplacementparts.com
I have not personally had any experience with either of these sources, but made a note in my Ridgid file as to their existence. Locate your model number, then open the schematic and look for the part in question. Take the number in the schematic and look in the list of parts for cost and availability.

As far as your feed issues, sorry I have not encountered that problem yet! I'm sure someone will respond to it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chris, I picked up replacement screws at the local Ridgid service center. But if that's not handy for you I'll bet Ace Hardware or Fastenall can match them.

As far as the feed problem: you have cleaned the rollers, now wax the table and check that your depth of cut is not set too deep.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Chris,* dull blades will also cause feed issues. Don't know what condition yours are in, but I found this to be the case on my DeWalt planer, and also when my jointer knives get dull. Slows down the feed rate immensely.


----------



## OakHill (Jun 27, 2013)

---


----------



## OakHill (Jun 27, 2013)

-----


----------

